# Coopers Malt



## fasty73 (18/9/10)

Now I HAVE looked to answer this question myself but can't find the info. I have really settled on Brigalow New. I am wanting to try some malt with it, but it doesnt say how to use it. Do I add it to the water with the BE2 and boil it or do I boil it on it's own and add it to the mix? How do I go about using it without ruining it? I am going to try it with brewing sugar, a batch with BE2 and another batch with BE1, just to cover my bases. I just want to get it right.
Cheers in advance.


----------



## Pennywise (18/9/10)

Fasty, if you want roughly the same alc, then for dry malt extract I'd suggest you use about 1.2kg in place of the brew enhancer, and if using a liquid tin (usually 1.5kg) then use the whole lot. Adding the be1 or 2 as well will just give you alot more alcohol and prolly not taste that great, IMO.


----------



## fasty73 (18/9/10)

I have got 500gram bags of powder for the malt and 1 kilo bags of brewing sugar and BE1 and BE2


----------



## fasty73 (18/9/10)

What about the 1 kilo of brew sugar and 500grams of malt?? Help me please guys.


----------



## waggastew (18/9/10)

I would use 1kg of the brewing sugar (which is 80% dex/20% malto dex) and then 250g of your malt. This will give you a beer about 5% ABV. Make sure you leave it to ferment at about 20degC for at least 3 weeks, you want it to dry out.

Good luck


----------



## kelbygreen (18/9/10)

yeah I would use the whole lot of be2 as wagga said 250g of the malt and prob the same with the be1(never used it) But it may pay to steep or boil some hops what ever you are comfortable with. As the extra malt will thicken it out and the kits bitterness is usually already low


----------



## brocky_555 (19/9/10)

just sub the 1 kg of malt for the 1 kg of be1 or be2 you will get a maltier brew don't worry about the alc % you will get a good beer regardless


----------



## bum (19/9/10)

fasty73 said:


> Now I HAVE looked to answer this question myself but can't find the info. I have really settled on Brigalow New. I am wanting to try some malt with it, but it doesnt say how to use it. Do I add it to the water with the BE2 and boil it or do I boil it on it's own and add it to the mix? How do I go about using it without ruining it? I am going to try it with brewing sugar, a batch with BE2 and another batch with BE1, just to cover my bases. I just want to get it right.
> Cheers in advance.



Fasty, if you've settled on the Brigalow New kit I'm going to go ahead and assume that is because you've made it a loved it. Right? If you think that beer is great then keep making it with the same recipe as last time but with really good (constant) temp control. Adding a large amount of malt will change the beer dramatically - in my opinion it will improve it but that is just me, you might not feel the same. If you think that tin is exactly what you are after then make it the same and just apply really strong fermentation techniques to get a really clean beer.


----------



## Gavo (19/9/10)

fasty73 said:


> Now I HAVE looked to answer this question myself but can't find the info. I have really settled on Brigalow New. I am wanting to try some malt with it, but it doesn't say how to use it. Do I add it to the water with the BE2 and boil it or do I boil it on it's own and add it to the mix? How do I go about using it without ruining it?




To answer the specific question above... If you add the malt straight to the fermenter it has a tendency to ball up into maltesers, to avoid this it is good to dissolve it first. This can be done by adding it to hot water and bringing it to the boil, this will have the added benefit of killing of any bacteria that may be in the malt. As BE1 and BE2 both have a percentage of malt in them you could boil these too. 

Soo... the simplest way of doing this and not ruining it?

Add around 2 Lt of hot water to a large clean saucepan or stockpot (big enough to contain a boil over)
Add the malt and the BE1 or BE2 to the water.
Slowly bring it to the boil. (if you add the malt to already boiling water it will look like a volcano over the top of your pot and over your stove)
keep it on a slow boil for a few minutes.
Carefully add it to the fermenter avoiding splashing it (splashing can add oxygen potentially giving off flavors over time)
Add your can to the fermenter.
Top up the fermenter with water.
With the instructions above you are only one step to adding hops should you decide to give this a go in the future.

FWIW if you are not adding hops I would add only up to 500 grams of malt and 1 kg of dextrose or sugar to a kit as if you use more malt it will end up being too sweet and malty. Check the ingredients on the packs, particularly the brewing sugar as some brewing sugars are just cane sugar anyway. For example 1 kg of CSR brewing sugar consists of 750 grams of cane sugar and 250 grams of maltodextrin. Maltodextrin is corn starch and used to add body to the beer without adding any flavor. 

Gavo


----------



## fasty73 (19/9/10)

OK, well I made it up last night. Here goes ( I have my firesuit on so blast away if you need to LOL) I put 1 kilo of brew sugar and 500 grams of malt in 2 litres of water and boiled (kinda volcanoed half way through) after I cleaned up the small amount of overflow, I simmered for a little while (5 minutes) to get all the sugars disolved. I added that and a can of Brigalow New (tastes really good!!) and about 20 litres of water, waited for temp to be 25 and added the yeast. Now it brewing nicely BUT I have noticed that most of the malt has sunken to the bottom. Is this normal? Will the yeast be able to eat all the sugars or should I add another 5 grams?


----------



## tavas (19/9/10)

fasty73 said:


> OK, well I made it up last night. Here goes ( I have my firesuit on so blast away if you need to LOL) I put 1 kilo of brew sugar and 500 grams of malt in 2 litres of water and boiled (kinda volcanoed half way through) after I cleaned up the small amount of overflow, I simmered for a little while (5 minutes) to get all the sugars disolved. I added that and a can of Brigalow New (tastes really good!!) and about 20 litres of water, waited for temp to be 25 and added the yeast. Now it brewing nicely BUT I have noticed that most of the malt has sunken to the bottom. Is this normal? Will the yeast be able to eat all the sugars or should I add another 5 grams?



Nah should be good. The yeast will find the sugar. Leave the lid on and have a beer.


----------



## fasty73 (19/9/10)

Sounds good!! Just have to go to BigW and get some more ingedients for my 3 new fermenters!! That makes 8 fermenters all up!!


----------



## Gavo (19/9/10)

Sounds all good, and yes it is addictive. Eight fermenters,  some of us have less kegs than that.

Gavo


----------



## nzefactor (20/9/10)

fasty73 said:


> Sounds good!! Just have to go to BigW and get some more ingedients for my 3 new fermenters!! That makes 8 fermenters all up!!



Holy sh!t 8 fermenters? Nice.
You're borderline commercial brewing now :lol:


----------



## waggastew (20/9/10)

Forget borderline commercial brewing........borderline alcho to drink it all!

I sincerely hope that you have alot of thirsty friends


----------



## bum (20/9/10)

So we're gonna start calling people we don't know alcoholics now are we? Uncalled for, dickhead.

(Yes, we most certainly are calling people we don't know dickheads now.)


----------



## waggastew (20/9/10)

Woah........no offence intended! Just pointing out that 8 fermenters on the go at anyone time produces ALOT of beer. Given that a standard ferment last about 4 weeks max we are talking 176L of beer a month, about 6L/18 stubbies of beer a day. Does this not sound like an unhealthy amount of beer to be drinking to you? As far as I know its not all being consumed by the one person, just makes my lonely single 23L fermenter look pretty moderate.

Apologies to Fasty for casting aspersions on his health.

Apologies to Bum for being his 'Lets pick a fight over nothing' target for today


----------



## fasty73 (20/9/10)

Nah, no harm done!!! I don't have any real friends  I am just stocking up so I stop drinking it after it's only been in the bottle for 1 week. The brew I am making is suggested to be in the bottle for at least 1 MONTH and even better after 6 months. It's just that when I do something I do have a habit of going big or not at all!!!


----------



## Dazza_devil (20/9/10)

waggastew said:


> Woah........no offence intended! Just pointing out that 8 fermenters on the go at anyone time produces ALOT of beer. Given that a standard ferment last about 4 weeks max we are talking 176L of beer a month, about 6L/18 stubbies of beer a day. Does this not sound like an unhealthy amount of beer to be drinking to you? .





I'll never complain about having too much beer.


I'll never make assumptions about other people's drinking habits.


----------



## fasty73 (20/9/10)

A man can NEVER have too much beer!!!! It really doesn't cost that much to make and besides, once I have a good stock I can cut down in production or just keep brewing flat out and make some friends!!!


----------



## waggastew (20/9/10)

Stocking up so your drinking beer that has had a few months to condition is a good strategy. I try to brew at least three months ahead, this often works well as lagers a best brewed in winter (as I don't have a ferment fridge) and drunk in summer. I currently have Belgian Dubbel fermenting and from what I have read it will need about 6 months to hit it straps, just in time for the colder weather next year.


----------



## Guysmiley54 (20/9/10)

waggastew said:


> Stocking up so your drinking beer that has had a few months to condition is a good strategy. I try to brew at least three months ahead, this often works well as lagers a best brewed in winter (as I don't have a ferment fridge) and drunk in summer. I currently have Belgian Dubbel fermenting and from what I have read it will need about 6 months to hit it straps, just in time for the colder weather next year.



I have just recently gotten back into brewing myself and have been very keen/impatient to taste my new beer too! I reckon by the time the bottles mature properly I'll be lucky to have more than a handful left 

I've been brewing every 2 weeks (I don't drink 10ish litres of beer a week) to get ahead of the demand too.


----------



## bum (20/9/10)

fasty73 said:


> A man can NEVER have too much beer!!!! It really doesn't cost that much to make and besides, once I have a good stock I can cut down in production or just keep brewing flat out and make some friends!!!


I've been thinking about this, fasty. What are you planing on doing once the weather gets hot? Controlling the temp on eight fermenters (or even, say, four when you can afford to wind production back) is going to be pretty hard. Best to start thinking about it now if you haven't already. You'll need a good plan, IMO.


----------



## DUANNE (20/9/10)

if the temps get up to 30 or more degrees then the beer will ferment faster , meaning less fermenters at a time are neccasary this is a win win innit.


----------



## Dazza_devil (20/9/10)

bum said:


> I've been thinking about this, fasty. What are you planing on doing once the weather gets hot? Controlling the temp on eight fermenters (or even, say, four when you can afford to wind production back) is going to be pretty hard. Best to start thinking about it now if you haven't already. You'll need a good plan, IMO.




He could turn the spa bath into a giant ice cooled bath.


----------



## fasty73 (20/9/10)

Don't have a spa bath Boagsy  I do have a really good air conditioner and I do run it ALOT in summer. I kinda like the cold so I ALWAYS have the house very cool, I will just leave the door to my brewery open so it stays cool, like the rest of the house will be.


----------



## fasty73 (20/9/10)

By the way I do drink about half a carton every night and yes I am 120 kilos because of it!!


----------



## tavas (20/9/10)

Actually more worried about this statement: "I don't have any real friends".

That's sad. I hope you were just taking the piss in which case its all good, otherwise you might have a deeper issue to brewing/drinking all that beer. I just worry about people on the Leaving Las Vegas diet.


----------



## fasty73 (20/9/10)

NO, it's true. I have work friends but all the friends I used to have either tried to f#@k my missus or ripped me off when I ran my own workshop. So I am pretty carefull as to who I call my "friend". I DON'T drink out of pity for myself, I just don't seem to meet people that want to hanf out with me, which sux!!! I could REALLY do with some help on my speedboat that I am rebuilding, IT set the world record for the fastest boat on the water in the 70's, I also have a Nissan NX coupe that I need to rebuild the had on, geez I could really do with some good mates, just don't seem to find the time to meet any. I only moved up to the Gold Coast 5 years ago and all my workmates seem to have thier own lives and are not interested in coming over for a few beers and some work on my projects. Maybe I am just am arsehole who no one wants to hang out with (maybe I'm drunk and crying in my home brew now) MUST be good home brew LOL!!!


----------



## tavas (20/9/10)

At least you have a sense of humour


----------



## fasty73 (20/9/10)

I thought what I said was pretty sad, but I do have a sense of humour NO doubt about that!!


----------



## tavas (20/9/10)

It is sad, but I was looking at the positives. 

I don't have any answers about your situation. i live on the other side in the wait awhile state where nothing every happens and probably never will. But I understand your point about not getting time. I don't really add to my circle of friends these days, just try to maintain the ones I have. I have a new born son so there's potential there I guess, but I also work away so all i want to do when I get home is stay home.

Don't know much about Gold Coast. Only been there once and I thought it was concrete jungle meets plastic fantastic. Do you dive? I found diving to be a good avenue to meet people, but takes time and a bit of money to get started.

Of course, you could also head along to brew meets and comps. Potential to meet like minded people there. Might even find a helper for your car.


----------



## fasty73 (20/9/10)

I LOVE diving, I have my dive license but have no dive gear. I also just want to relax after a hard days work fixing taxi's. Might look into going to brew meets and comps. Anyone out there need a new mate on the Gold Coast? I love it here, you just ignore the plastic people.


----------



## fasty73 (20/9/10)

Didn't realise how lonely I was until this post!!


----------



## bum (20/9/10)

fasty73 said:


> you just ignore the plastic people.


You know what? I just might have to start doing that.







Well played, sir. Doesn't happen often.


----------



## tavas (20/9/10)

Give it a crack mate. No harm in trying.


----------



## fasty73 (20/9/10)

Got a PM already!!! WOOOHOOOO!!!!


----------



## tavas (20/9/10)

Good shit.  :kooi:


----------



## fasty73 (23/9/10)

Still friendless except for the chance to meet goldy this weekend


----------



## tavas (23/9/10)

Well that's better than nothing. 1 is bigger than 0.


----------



## fasty73 (23/9/10)

Yup!! I guess being a homebody doesn't help much


----------

